# روابط ممتازه لمحاضرات المهندس فواز في شرح اللاند



## هاشم حسن (24 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه روابط شغالة
وسهلة 
ولن تحذف 
لمحاضرات الأخ فواز العنسي في شرح برنامج اللاند

http://www.upload.ps/uploads250407/3a5df6d951.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads250407/b0934ca45d.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads250407/22531e1c8c.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads250407/4837b94942.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads250407/d9f6fac125.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/fa87028a98.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/c45fee27f6.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/8d42b047a9.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/7bf8a078bc.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/33ef07215a.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/446bb9d799.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/9f4eb29c8a.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/c529dcef53.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/dfb1d577ff.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/5586240562.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/0b6744df8e.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/6e44a3ecc6.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/8f899cb7da.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/26984a65ee.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/0948b4482b.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/1a6105eeef.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/54cfd9b600.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/a508556658.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/5d7f281689.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/e4a5314b6b.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/0b82870558.rar http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/c099c613cf.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/13d9227e11.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/56a1bade60.rar

http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/31703ccac6.rar

http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/311b05f946.rar

http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/a53bc931a0.rar

http://www.upload.ps/uploads070707/7b90dd0e6d.rar


----------



## فواز العنسي (24 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير عن كل من ينزل درس ومن يسمع حتى حرف ويستفيد منة


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (24 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى هاشم و أيضاً أخى فواز على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (24 يوليو 2007)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (24 يوليو 2007)

*معلومات المشروع من المهندس فواز العنسى*

معلومات المشروع الاول :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20553801...50_STREET.html

معلومات المشروع الثاني :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20554228...project_2.html

بارك الله فى أخينا المهندس فواز​


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (24 يوليو 2007)

*الدرس التاسع و العشرون*

لكثرة عدد الملفات المرفوعة تم رفع الملف رقم 28 مرتين و لم يتم رفع الملف 29

و نشكر أخانا هاشم على مجهوده

إليكم رابط الدرس رقم 29

اضغط هنا​


----------



## هاشم حسن (25 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذا رابط آخر سهل ولن يحذف للدرس 29
http://www.upload.ps/uploads250707/0df4eed1f1.rar


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (27 يوليو 2007)

اخواني ....جزاكم الله خيرااا..هل من أحد لديه دروس مبسطة عن sheet manager>>حقيقة انها شوي صعبة لاني ما عبقدر اشوف البلان والبروفايل داخل المستطيلات المخصصة وما عبعرف اقسم البلان مع البروفايل كل 500م مثلاااا...ارجو المساعدة


----------



## shrek (28 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## riso (28 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله في الاخ فواز على هذ المجهود الرائع والمتميز ونقول له جزاك الله خيرا كما ونشكر الاخ هاشم على مجهوده المتميز في رفع الملفات


----------



## diaa_500 (1 أغسطس 2007)

والله لا أجد كلمة أعبر بها عن سعادتي الشديدة لكم وللأخ المهندس فواز 
لأني منذ اكثر من ثلاث أعوام أبحث عن مرجع باللغة العربية لهذا البرنامج العجيب و الغريب في الطرق و المساحة
والحمد لله حصلت علي ضالتي
وأود من المهندس فواز 
تكملة المسير الحميدة للبرنامج وشرح تطبيقات الهيدروليكا و خطوط البترول و الملاعب الرياضية
وجزاااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## engramy (1 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## الحسون المدني (1 أغسطس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.​*
بارك الله في الاخ فواز وجزاه الله كل الخير ، آمين يارب العالمين ؛ وبارك الله في الاخ هشام لانه سهل علينا الكثير بهده الروابط المباشرة ، وجزاه الله كل الخير .

الهم اجعلها حسنة جارية ، آمين يا رب العالمين.


شكرا لكم و الف شكر ، و مجهود رائع ويستحق كل التقدير .​


----------



## الحسون المدني (1 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو من المشرفين ان يثبتوا الموضوع لاهميته .

شكرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي
لكن رابط المشروع الثاني لا يعمل
هل من الممكن مشكورا أن تحمله مرة أخرى على رابط آخر
مع خالص تجياتي


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (2 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا على هذا المجهود العضيم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عمران (4 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولاً - احب ان اشكر كل من ادلى بمعلومات عن هذا البرنامج
لكني حاولت الدخول لكل المواضيع وانزال الملفات فلم تشتغل معي كلها فارجو ان يقوم المشرفين بتثبيت هذه المواضيع او واعتقد ان هذا الافضل لفئة كبيرة من المهندسين المتابعين لمواضيع البرنامج ان تنزل هذه الدروس كملفات .pdf or doc وارجو ان ينال طلبي هذا اهتمامكم لما لهذا البرنامج من اهمية في مجال الهندسة المدنية والطرق بالذات ونحن هنا في ليبيا نعاني من عدم وجود مراجع يمكن ان تفيدنا فيما اذا واجهتنا اي مشكلة خلال العمل بهذا البرنامج 
شكراً مقدماً للمساعدة .


----------



## فواز العنسي (4 أغسطس 2007)

هذا العنوان سيصلك لكل مارفعت من دروس حتى الدرس السادس عشر : 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3296259/4f693437/sharing.html
كلمني اذا لم يعمل


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوور وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 أغسطس 2007)

أخي المهندس فواز رابط معلومات المشروع الثاني لا يعمل


----------



## فواز العنسي (5 أغسطس 2007)

نفس الرابط السابق ستضهر نافذة بها كل الملفات التي تم رفعها يمكنك انزال معلومات المشروع الثاني الذي باسم Project 2


----------



## المهندس عمران (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا مهندس فواز العنسي لقد استطعت هذه المرة تنزيل جميع الملفات وساقوم بدوري بنسخها لكل زملائي ولك الثواب انشاء الله :20:


----------



## فواز العنسي (5 أغسطس 2007)

الدال على الخير كفاعلة لك نسخة من الاجر مع الاحتفاض بالاصل


----------



## المهندس عمران (5 أغسطس 2007)

الى المهندس فواز- ارجو المعذرة على كثرة استفساراتي ولكن عندما حاولت فتح الملفات التي انزلتها من برنامج realplayer استطعت ان استمع للصوت فقط وكذلك عند استخدامي لل quiktime فبأي برنامج استطيع ان اشاهد المحاضرات على شكل فيديو ام انها كانت على هذا النحو . شكراً لتجاوبك دائماً:7:


----------



## المهندس عمران (5 أغسطس 2007)

المعذرة مرة اخرى , لقد تمكنت من فتح الملفات باستخدام برنامج Media Player Classicلكن هناك ملفان بهم مشكلة وهما عمل سطح 4no
وملف رسم المقطع التصميمي 14no

نرجو منك عندما تسنح لك الفرصة ان تنزلهم مرة اخرى , وشكراً


----------



## sameh mohmed (5 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

:20: بارك الله لك يا اخى ويجعلو فى ميزان حسناتيك ان شاء الله:7:


----------



## أبو عمر 6 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عمران (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اردت هنا المشاركة بتفسير بسيط للdescription Key حيث صدف ان قرات مرة ان احد الاخوة يطلب شرح له وارجو أن يكون هذا الرد المرفق البسيط مفيداً له :84:


----------



## بنت المدني (5 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايهاب-المصري (5 أغسطس 2007)

حياكم الله وجعل لكم بكل حرف حسنة
وأحسن الله اليكم إخواني الاعزاء
ايهاب-المصري:75:


----------



## فواز العنسي (5 أغسطس 2007)

الله يحييك يا اخي ايهاب


----------



## ابوهمام (7 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وجعل جهدكم في موازين اعمالكم


----------



## المساح2008 (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة القيمة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (9 أغسطس 2007)

للرفع .......
و التذكير ..........
و التثبيت ............


----------



## معتصم حمد (10 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## lamloum_2 (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر كل الشكر للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الطيب
والشكر للاخوة المهندسين الاخ فواز والاخ هاشم حسن والاخ علاء الدين وربنا يجعل هذا المجهود الطيب فى ميزان حسناتهم وينفعهم بهذا الصنيع دنيا واخرة
واتمنى من الله ان تنتشر هذه الروح الجميلة بين كل المسلمين وان نتعاون على البر والتقوى كما امرنا مولانا وحبيبنا ابو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## az1615 (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا شكرا على هذا الشرح الرائع ولكن صادفتني هذه المشكلة يرجى منكم المساعدة
عند درس عمل مقطع طولي للارض الطبيعية لاحظت بعدم وجود قائمة profile بالنسخة التي اعمل بها وهي نسخة 2006 وكذلك عدم وجود menu palettes في قائمة projects ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## المهندس عمران (12 أغسطس 2007)

للاخ az1615 قم بكتابة menu عند سطر الامر ثم اضف .land.cuiمن صندوق الحوار المشابه لصندوق حوار open والذي يحوي كل مشتملات الدليل support ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## khaled sham3a (16 أغسطس 2007)

نشكرك يا اخ فواز جزيل الشكر


----------



## topoman (13 سبتمبر 2007)

alf chokr lek


----------



## أبو غيداء (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*أبها*

أخي الكريم لك مني كل الشكر و التقدير و لكل من ساعد على اتمام هذا المشروع و في الحقيقة كان لدي في السابق بعض المواضيع و كنت متردد في المشاركة و لكن بعد أن رأيت هذا الجهد منكم أعتقد لم يعد لدي عذر . مع انكم اتعبتم كل من يأتي بعدكم و لكن لا نقول إلا جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و عوضكم الله في الوقت الذي صرفتموه خيرا و بركتة و صلاحا و سعادتة ورزقا لكم و لأولادكم .أمين


----------



## طارق حواط (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
روابط الدروس ارقام 6-7-8-9-11-12-13-14-15-17-18-22-23-24-25-26-32-33 ما قدرت احملها 
 ارجو المساعدة


----------



## احمد سالم 2020 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ونتمنى لك كل خير لكن والله يااخى توجد بعض الروابط لاتعمل وارجو من الله اولا ومنك ان ترفع هذه الروابط مره اخرى جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (7 يناير 2008)

والله فعلا مجهووود رااااااااائع وبااارك الله فيك وجزااااك الله خير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (14 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

الشكر لله ثم للاخوانالذين ساهمو في هذا الموضوع
اخواني هذا الموقع لا استطيع تنزيل الملفات فيا حبذا تغير الرابط مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## فواز العنسي (15 يناير 2008)

يمكنك تنزيل الدروس على هذا الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3296259/4f693437/sharing.html


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز حاولت تنزيل الملفات من الموقع الثاني
افلم استطع تنزيل الفاييل الخامس فاذا امكن المساعده مع الشكر الجزيل للجميع وجزاهم الله كل خير

shared


----------



## alahousat (18 يناير 2008)

الأخ الفاضل فواز العنسي /
مشكور جدا على اعطائك لهذه المحاضرات القيمة عن برنامج اللاند وجزاك الله كل خير عنا 
وارجو أن تستمر في هذا البرنامج بالكامل وأن تشرح الجزء المتعلق بالمساحة منه(survey) لأنة مهم جدا لأي مساح ولايوجد بنفس الكفائة في برنامد CIVIL3D


----------



## ykingd (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الأخ فواز العنسي جميع هذة الروابط لا تعمل عندي أرجو المساعدة


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (29 مارس 2009)

الروابط كلها لا تعمل عندي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مازن القدسي (12 مايو 2009)

الروابط غير قابله للمعاينه


----------



## مازن القدسي (12 مايو 2009)

الاخ فواز الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ali awad1987 (14 مايو 2009)

الحمد لله علي كل خير يقدمه لنا اخوانا المساحين
وجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد القطيفي (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا باراك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## MGK (6 يونيو 2009)

يا أخى لدى مشكلة مع الروابط حيث يظهر رسالة بعدم وجود الملفات المرفوعة من طرفكم 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمودحنفي (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا علاء يا.....


----------



## M lashin (9 يونيو 2009)

أين هذه الروابط جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (9 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى لك كل الامنيات و بارك لك و نفعنا بعلمك و اثابك عنا خيرا


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (9 يونيو 2009)

يا اخى الفاضل ارجو توضيح كيفية تنزيل هذه الاروابط لاننى ضغطت عليها لتنزيلها و يوجد مشكلة فى تنزيلها ارجو معرفة طريقة التنزيل من هذه الروابط و لك منى كل الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## odwan (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم رفع الله قدرك وحفظك


----------



## ali awad1987 (10 يونيو 2009)

الله يسكنك اعلي درجات الجنه


----------



## مساح يمني (11 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووورر واجز الله المهندس فواز الف الف خير


----------



## jassim78 (11 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yahya2009 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ليه الرابط ما يفتح اريد تحميله وارجو مساعدتى فى ذلك


----------



## احمد رافت عماره (28 أبريل 2010)

يارىت فعلا لو اي حد عنده تعليم لقائمه (sheet manager) وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## mghebib (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شككككككككككككككككككككككككر الك


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط محجوب


----------



## galal zakaria (8 مايو 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (10 يونيو 2011)

اخوان من لديه روابط رسم مقطع عرضي لطريق من حارتين مع حساب كمياته


----------



## saadson (10 مايو 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل اخوتي
نرجو الافادة ....


----------



## ali-alazizi (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل أرجو الأفادة؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو يمن محمد (11 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم الاخ الكريم لماذا عندما انقر على الروابط لااجد دروس وانما تضهر لي صفحه بيضا فيها هذه الرساله
[h=1]Error 404 - Not found[/h]Your browser can't find the document corresponding to the URL you typed in.


----------

